# 4 Month Charters in the Med?



## dwooody (Mar 12, 2001)

Does anybody know of a company that does long tern charters in the Med? Our idea is to sail from, say, Spain to Greece over the course of 4 or 5 months.
Thanks,
Dave


----------

